# The Potato Chip Thread



## Wake

Love 'em.

Who else loves them?

For one I really like Lay's 'Do Us A Flavor' campaign.

The 2015 edition gives us promising hints with this article.

Who else is a potato chip aficionado? Neat flavors like *Thanksgiving Stuffing*, *Jalapeno-Wrapped Bacon*, and *Lobster Bisque* please! Share your favorites, and what flavors you'd like to see. 

I like these:












Pogo
sealybobo
Toro
Two Thumbs
OnePercenter
cnm
Sherry
Blackrook
Skull Pilot
Zander
Disir


----------



## JakeStarkey

Wake, this a thread of redemption.

Let no man come between him and his chip.

I like Lay's, particularly Sour Cream or Classic.


----------



## Jackson

For once, we are all in agreement.  I LOVE Lay's.  Any variety.


----------



## Wake

Jackson said:


> For once, we are all in agreement.  I LOVE Lay's.  Any variety.



Including Cappuccino?


----------



## Jackson

Wake said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> For once, we are all in agreement.  I LOVE Lay's.  Any variety.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Including Cappuccino?
Click to expand...

Haven't even seen that one.  Will have to let you know.


----------



## guno

Cape cod chips, the best


----------



## Wake

I want to see some unique chips.


----------



## guno




----------



## Muhammed

I prefer baked home made potato chips.

For store bought chips I prefer Lay's classic.

As far as flavored chips go, I hate them all. I think they're gross.


----------



## guno




----------



## Toro

I LOVE chips!

I don't eat them much any more after I became the carb nazi.

But my favourites are

Old Dutch Ketchup
Any salt n vinegar
Golden Flake Dill Pickle
Hostess Sour Cream and Onion.  They don't make those any more.
Deep River Maui Onion
O'Ryan's Sour Cream and Onion.  The company went bankrupt.  The chips were the thickest I've ever seen, almost a centimeter thick.


----------



## Toro

Wake said:


> I want to see some unique chips.



Britain has some odd flavours.

Worcester Sauce is REALLY good though.


----------



## Wake

In a fit of boredom I bought some strange potato chips off amazon.com.

Tyrrell's:
#1 Sweet Chili and Red Pepper
#2 Worchestershire Sauce and Sundried Tomato
#3 Mature Cheddar and Chives

Next month I think I'll try Mackie's of Scotland flamegrilled aberdeen angus chips.


----------



## Mr. H.

These are excellent...






And while not a potato chip, these are a real treat but I've only been able to get them by ordering from the company by the case. Comes out to about $5/bag with shipping...


----------



## Moonglow

When you feel the need to shred the insides of you mouth you'll want these...


----------



## guno

Moonglow said:


> When you feel the need to shred the insides of you mouth you'll want these...




My 8 year old grandson loves those ..Yikes


----------



## JOSweetHeart

To me, Ruffles are the best because they do not break a part as easily when you run them through whatever dip it is that you have. Regular and sour cream and onion are my favorite flavor and french onion is my favorite dip.   

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Ringel05

Potato chips but I'm a purist, potato chips should not be defiled with artificial flavorings.


----------



## Iceweasel

Wake said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> For once, we are all in agreement.  I LOVE Lay's.  Any variety.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Including Cappuccino?
Click to expand...

I bought a bag being skeptical but they were great! Bought another bag and now don't see them around. 

The kettle ones are great too, I want to learn to make my own sometime.


----------



## strollingbones

flavored chips....nasty nasty nasty and i am on the carb wagon but when i fall off....you can find me hiding under the wagon with a bag of ruffles....


----------



## strollingbones

i love carbs and that be why i am diabetic

*raining on this parade*  cheetos.....ahhh i have not had a cheeto in 3 years....


----------



## Muhammed

Toro said:


> I LOVE chips!
> 
> I don't eat them much any more after I became the carb nazi.
> 
> But my favourites are
> 
> Old Dutch Ketchup
> Any salt n vinegar
> Golden Flake Dill Pickle
> Hostess Sour Cream and Onion.  They don't make those any more.
> Deep River Maui Onion
> O'Ryan's Sour Cream and Onion.  The company went bankrupt.  The chips were the thickest I've ever seen, almost a centimeter thick.


Those are all fucking gross IMO.


----------



## Wake

Ringel05 said:


> Potato chips but I'm a purist, potato chips should not be defiled with artificial flavorings.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Potato chips are just okay, they make my mouth hurt and give me canker sores.  

Corn chips -- flavored, plain, any way at all - yum!


----------



## Mr. H.

Zoom-boing said:


> Potato chips are just okay, they make my mouth hurt and give me canker sores.
> 
> Corn chips -- flavored, plain, any way at all - yum!


I was about to mention, how can corn oil and salt taste so damn good. 
And they're much more versatile than potato chips.


----------



## Ringel05

Wake said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Potato chips but I'm a purist, potato chips should not be defiled with artificial flavorings.
Click to expand...

Be my guest......


----------



## Delta4Embassy

LOVE wal-mart's storebrand bbq potato chips. But like donuts, double stuff oreos, there's a lot of things I LOVE but nonetheless don't eat any more.


----------



## my2¢

I don't always eat potato chips, but when I do it's


----------



## Wake

Devoured the '*Mature Cheddar & Chives*' crisps yesterday.

Working my way through '*Worchestershire Sauce & Sundried Tomato*' and '*Sweet Chili & Red Pepper*.'


----------



## Wake

And Lay's just announced its latest four 'Do Us a Flavor' chips.

Exclusive Lay s Announces 4 Finalists in Do Us a Flavor Potato Chip Competition


















*Oh snap. This is big news.*

Missourian
shart_attack
Sherry
Two Thumbs
percysunshine
ChrisL
Spinster
longknife
my2¢
vasuderatorrent
Pogo
rightwinger
sealybobo
NoNukes
Sarah G
Muhammed
Delta4Embassy


----------



## Wake

Kettle-Cooked Greektown Gyro gets my vote.


----------



## Sherry

Wake said:


> Kettle-Cooked Greektown Gyro gets my vote.



That's the only one that sounds appealing to me.


----------



## Abishai100

*The Amazin' Theater*

Pringles and Lays --- Sour Cream and Onion --- Basic and Best


I'm glad someone started a thread about good ole' potato chips.  How many Irish came to the USA during the Potato Famine?  Why did Van Gogh paint about those potato farmers?

The nifty restaurant *S'MAC* (Sarita's Macaroni and Cheese) in NYC has people talking about stuff like 'mac-n-cheese with onion potato chips.'

If you had lunch with Houdini or Mussolini, how much more memorable would your lunchtime be if you brought with you (in your time machine) your nice can of *Pringles Original* potato chips?

I could write a Dartmouth or Seton Hall dissertation on potato chips.





S'MAC


----------



## Mr. H.

Two for $2.50 at Walgreen's. 

Tikka Masala (Indian) and some kind of Chinese food shit. 

The Indian flavor grew on me and I finished the bag. I would buy it again. 

The Chinese shit was... shit.  I threw it out. 

I'm still waiting on anything Chipotle. They won't go there because Lay's is staffed with marketing pussies.


----------



## Moonglow

Mr. H. said:


> Two for $2.50 at Walgreen's.
> 
> Tikka Masala (Indian) and some kind of Chinese food shit.
> 
> The Indian flavor grew on me and I finished the bag. I would buy it again.
> 
> The Chinese shit was... shit.  I threw it out.
> 
> I'm still waiting on anything Chipotle. They won't go there because Lay's is staffed with marketing pussies.


The Chipotle flavor for Lays has come and gone, now the popular brand  is Takis..


----------



## Iceweasel

Lays does some interesting ones. They had a cappuccino flavored one a while back. Bought a bag for shits and giggles and loved them. Bought a few more over the weeks but now they are gone.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Cape Cod Salt and Vinegar are my go to.

I like the hot chips too.  Sriracha, etc


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Toro

I refuse to eat anything "gluten free."

fucking liberals.

There's a great bagel place in NYC called Esa Bagel.  The flour they use is "extra-gluten."  It says so on the bags.  I'm not kidding.  So I eat there.


----------



## Toro

Iceweasel said:


> Lays does some interesting ones. They had a cappuccino flavored one a while back. Bought a bag for shits and giggles and loved them. Bought a few more over the weeks but now they are gone.



Lays is losing share, so they are adding some really cool flavors.  They have some Indian chicken flavor right now, and a Brazilian Picanha flavor too.


----------



## ChrisL

I like sour cream and onion and barbecue and plain.


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Ringel05

Anyone who likes flavored potato(e) chips is a blasphemous heathen..........


----------



## ChrisL

I like to eat some plain potato chips with my sandwiches.  Chips always make sandwiches better.


----------



## fbj

I tried BBQ pringles for the first time tonight and they taste like barbecue Ass


Won't but them again


----------

